# Headphones with Mic for DOTA gaming (Rs1k approx or lower)



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 7, 2015)

As the title says, need a decent headset with a mic for voice chat during DOTA gaming..
I would prefer if it was below Rs1000 but i can adjust a bit more if it really gives better performance.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 7, 2015)

headphones under Rs 1000 cannot match the sound quality  of earbuds..
You should get the xiaomi pistons 3 for 999, and get a 3.5 mm Y splitter..
It has an inbuilt mic as well as decent sound quality


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 14, 2015)

i have a Xiaomi piston 3 youth edition (plastic one). Can i use 3.5mm y splitter and use it on PC?

- - - Updated - - -

can i use this ?
www.amazon.in/Adapter-Splitter-connecting-Smartphone-Headset/dp/B013FX7MHC/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1444761650&sr=8-8&keywords=y+splitter

- - - Updated - - -

*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41fuMuOg%2B5L.jpg


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 24, 2015)

Helloooo???


----------

